# Importing a car



## Tjeerd

Hi, 
Does anyone have experience with importing a car to Thailand. I realize that the duties are high, for my car around 240% but there is supposed to be a discount for the age of the car. Not sure how that works.


----------



## Mr. Soap

*Import a Car*



Tjeerd said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have experience with importing a car to Thailand. I realize that the duties are high, for my car around 240% but there is supposed to be a discount for the age of the car. Not sure how that works.


This website has your answers. Believe me I read it.
http colon //www dot asiatradingonline dot com/shippingcars.htm
I only have the experience of buying a car there.
One of my friends imported one from States about 6 years ago, the steering wheel is on the left. To pass another car his wife has to help him. Are you sure you don't want to buy a used car there? Dealing with custom to get your car out on the road can give you gray hair unless you have a good agent.


----------



## Guest

Hi Mr (or Mrs?) Soap... if I remember correctly, New Zealanders, like Brits, drive on the left, so steering wheel on right like in Thailand.

Useful website. I see that people on retirement visas cannot import a car. Seems that there are a lot of restrictions in addition to the high import duties. So the only people who can permanently import a car have to be on a working visa it seems, minimum one year.

Temporary imports are allowed, maximum 6 month stays, without paying any duties. However you have to deposit the equivalent to the duty on a permanent import with Thai customs, and if the car hasn't left Thailand at the expiry of the period in question, the full sum is forfeited.


----------



## Tjeerd

Hi, thanks for your responses. You're right, we drive on the left side in N.Z. No, I'm not Mr. Soap, he was the one kind enough to respond to my post.
I had found the agent on the Asiantrading website some time ago and requested information but have not received any response, not a good start for a car importer. It is true that you can't import a car permanently on a retirement visa, but we have a working visa. 
So far no response from the Thai customs authorities either so that's why I' looking for someone who's done it.
Cheers:
T.J.


----------



## Mr. Soap

*Yes, that's Mrs. Soap*



frogblogger said:


> Hi Mr (or Mrs?) Soap... if I remember correctly, New Zealanders, like Brits, drive on the left, so steering wheel on right like in Thailand.
> 
> Useful website. I see that people on retirement visas cannot import a car. Seems that there are a lot of restrictions in addition to the high import duties. So the only people who can permanently import a car have to be on a working visa it seems, minimum one year.
> 
> Temporary imports are allowed, maximum 6 month stays, without paying any duties. However you have to deposit the equivalent to the duty on a permanent import with Thai customs, and if the car hasn't left Thailand at the expiry of the period in question, the full sum is forfeited.


Mr. was busy doing crossword puzzle (I call it his mistress : ). He took me to both Australia and New Zealand for a vacation from Fiji. I don't remember which side of the road they drive on in those three countries. I should have known they are part of the Commonwealth. 
Mrs. S


----------



## gino

According to Wikipedia.org [citation needed], traffic in New Zealand and Australia is on the left. They don't say anything about Fiji, but their color-coded map indicates left also. 

Right- and left-hand traffic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tjeerd

Thanks, I figured that out after driving 8 years in New Zealand and Australia. Cheeers!


----------



## gino

*Next time ...*

... it might work a little better if you figure it out _before_ driving for eight years.


----------



## Mr. Soap

*I believe this message is for me. Thanks*



ginocox said:


> According to Wikipedia.org [citation needed], traffic in New Zealand and Australia is on the left. They don't say anything about Fiji, but their color-coded map indicates left also.
> 
> Right- and left-hand traffic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


ขอบคุณมากค่ะ คุณจีโน่

Mrs. สบู่


----------

